# How do YOU programm drums?



## TimTomTum

Hey guys,

today I wanted to programm some drums for a song Im working on.
On the last songs, I either asked my drummer to play them or used the midifiles from ezdrummer.
But I can not ask my drummer for every song idea and midifiles ... ye its nothing done for the song.
So then I tried to write my drumlines in GP5, in the Reaper midieditor and I tried to do it live with my keyboard.
GP5: very complicated to programm complicate rhythms
Reaper: confusing
Live: timing probs

So how do you programm your drums? Would be very interesting for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I actually find Guitar Pro very easy to program drums in, but I did use it every day for near on 4 years 

What's the GM mapping in Reaper like? It's easiest to do it that way.


----------



## adadglgmut

rhythm rascal. it's a free download, and it's relatively under rated, IMO. 
I find it easier to use than the GP software line purely for the fact that you don't need to think in terms of 8th, 16th, 32nd, etc. notes to write tracks. Extremely handy for fills, flams, and irrregular accents!


----------



## MikeH

Cubase 5 -> EZDrummer

Takes forever, but they sound good.


----------



## JamesM

Guitar Pro for beat maps, then velocities and all the fancy shit in PT8.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Ibz_rg said:


> Cubase 5 -> EZDrummer
> 
> Takes forever, but they sound good.



Same, except I go into SD2.0. I still gotta figure out how to make them not sound like a bag of dicks for certain drum lines (blastbeats, etc), though.


----------



## Meatbucket

Reason 4.0 -> Cubase 5
Add compression, EQing and mastering, boom, great sounding drums.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Logic Pro or Garageband -> S2.0


----------



## Winspear

The Armada said:


> Guitar Pro for beat maps, then velocities and all the fancy shit in PT8.





Keep trying with Guitar Pro. You'll get the hang of it quite fast! I find the best way is to just fill the bars with 16th note rests first and then go from there


----------



## Unto The Sky

Reason 4.0 Redrum


----------



## thefool

EtherealEntity said:


> Keep trying with Guitar Pro. You'll get the hang of it quite fast! I find the best way is to just fill the bars with 16th note rests first and then go from there



exact same thing i do


----------



## Winspear

It's great because you don't have to mess around changing durations if you add some extra hits (unless you want 32nds of course).

Try it, fill your kick drums in first, then your snare, then cymbals. You'll soon know all the numbers off by heart and be able to type them fast, as well as knowing roughly or exactly to put the notes you hear in your head.


----------



## thedrummerkid

pro tools > ezdrummer

pro tools midi is amazing. the simplest platform i believe. the (alt drag) shortcut to copy notes makes it a breeze.


----------



## Xiphos68

asmegin_slayer said:


> Logic Pro or Garageband -> S2.0



I'm just curious why do you think Garageband?

Because I have S2.0 and GB. I'm having a difficult time programming. Is there a easier way or I am doing something wrong?

Tips please?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm just curious why do you think Garageband?
> 
> Because I have S2.0 and GB. I'm having a difficult time programming. Is there a easier way or I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Tips please?



In what ways are you having trouble programing exactly? I find it easy to input patterns/beats. Its just a time consuming process that you'll have to deal unless you have a midi electric drumset that can communicate with the s2.0 software. 

Things that I can suggest is to check out a lot of youtube videos, they are out there and they do help A LOT! Be familiar with the keyboard commands and what not.

While gb is great and a great starters for recording, I would highly suggest spending the extra dough and get logic software since you will have much more editing power compared to GB. The drum map/velocity maps and adjustments are just great!

Everything just really takes time to learn and mess with, especially with compressing and mixing the songs.

Also, don't get confused with mixing and mastering. All the recording software out there are mainly recording and mixing.

Mastering is completely a different animal and helps your songs get "louder" on a cd.


----------



## tender_insanity

I use Guitar Pro 5 for all the composing I do. I write down every riff and melody I come up with, with GP5. It's a very handy software when you get used to it. And you'll do the drums very quickly, too.

Then I just import the midi track to Sonar with EZ Drummer.

Here's a drumline from a song of mine:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/rummut.pdf

Here's how the drums sound like after treatment with EZ drummer (not the song above):

Thrash metal:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/c_riffi.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/Biisi_v2.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/Uusi-Rässi.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/jotain_sontapaskaa.mp3

Some other sh1t (Steve Vai cover etc):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/erotic_nightmares.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/MARRAS_UUSIN.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/LADY GAGA OF THE NIGHT.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5738957/Unnamed_Excitements.mp3


----------



## TimTomTum

Thanks for the input. I think I will try GP5 with 16th rests. That was my problem with guitar pro.
Ive also downloaded rhyhtm rascal, we ll see.


----------



## Goatfork

FL9 -> EZDrummer DFH


----------



## TimTomTum

Hah! Guys, I did some research: There is a reaper drum editor. In fact, its the same as the midi editor, but you can change the midibars into diamonds and triangles. In connection with the loadable drum maps its pretty easy to programm drums then. Wee 
Anyway, thanks for your input! I will try rhythm rascal and GP5 soon after passing my exams.


----------



## Juggernaught

I actually Use FL studio 9 xxl producer edition with Superior Drummer to program all my drums for my music and my friends band. I find FL's piano roll way more appealing and easier to use than any other DAW.

When writing drumline music I def use guitar pro 5 and 6 just to demo it out for the line.


----------



## nojyeloot

Step Sequencer in Sonar 8.5 Producer


----------



## DLG

I keep it gully. Fruity Loops all day with some andy sneap samples I found on the net like 3 years ago. 

All I really need the drum programming for is for demos no one but my band members will ever hear, so it's not really a big deal to make them sound awesome, and I'm one of those people who hates learning new things so I stick with the original gangster, FL.


----------



## AliceLG

I lay down the basic structure in Guitar Pro, and then get the MIDI to Logic and fire up EZDrummer. From then on it's just cymbal substitution and EQ'ing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Step 1. Program drums in Guitar Pro 6
Step 2. Export MIDI file
Step 3. Open MIDI file in Reaper
Step 4. New track, click FX, select EZ drummer VST
Step 5. PROFIT!


----------



## Gemmeadia

I use Reaper and just select 'New Midi Item' and just punch in the notes. It takes forever like any programming, but if i want to change the tempo, i can map it out and tell it to ignore the grid so that chunk can have a different tempo. I <3 Reaper


----------



## KimboGusty

Or else you can playgram instead of program!
Using Reaper as a DAW


----------



## ArrowHead

Oooh, sexy. Why can't I Like that TWICE?

What kinda kit is that? 



Here's mine. It's none of the things that I like about yours. Wanna trade?


----------



## KimboGusty

ArrowHead said:


> Oooh, sexy. Why can't I Like that TWICE?
> 
> What kinda kit is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. It's none of the things that I like about yours. Wanna trade?
> ...



OT:
Its a Millenium kit.  
Pretty much a ripoff and 1/5 of the price of the Roland TD-20.

Back to topic:
Anyone using keyboard btw? heh!


----------



## brutalwizard

i play them on a keyboard


----------



## xSyncope

What i would do is write out the drums in TuxGuitar, free version of GuitarPro, then export MiDi to FL Stuido 8 > EZ Drummer and export as MP3 to Adobe Audition/Reaper.



TimTomTum said:


> Hah! Guys, I did some research: There is a reaper drum editor. In fact, its the same as the midi editor, but you can change the midibars into diamonds and triangles. In connection with the loadable drum maps its pretty easy to programm drums then. Wee
> Anyway, thanks for your input! I will try rhythm rascal and GP5 soon after passing my exams.


 
Where did you find the reaper drum editor, I'd like to try it for myself


----------



## Racerdeth

Cubase 5's drum editor is a thing of beauty. If I don't have it it's like forgetting to swim or something, I'm bloody useless.


----------



## Handbanana

Sonar X1 -> SD 2.0 Metal Foundry edited with piano roll... Took me forever to get the hang of but worth it, wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## amarshism

Program in guitar pro then export in midi. Works much quicker for me as I know all the numbers rather than scrolling up and down a piano roll trying to click the right note.


----------



## metal_sam14

Guitar Pro - export to midi - import to reaper - ez drummer w/ metalheads EZX


----------



## Defsan

Write them in Guitar Pro 5, and export them as MIDI. Open MIDI in Reaper and add Superior Drummer on top of it. I use Reaper's built-in MIDI Editor if I want to do some minor tweaking (like hitting different parts that somehow don't get translated from Guitar Pro to Reaper).


----------



## somniumaeternum

I start by playing along (either physically or mentally) on my set. Then just edit directly into piano roll in PT8. I'm getting the hang of it and they're starting to sound much better.

I used to use reason and I think the midi editing capabilities are much more user friendly.. the main issue is that I can't get direct mapping between reason and EzDrummer so I have to rework a lot of it anyways when its imported into midi track in PT. Might as well do it directly in PT...


----------



## TMM

ArkaneDemon said:


> I still gotta figure out how to make them not sound like a bag of dicks for certain drum lines (blastbeats, etc), though.



Does that sound bad? Sounds pretty brutal to me


----------



## Treeunit212

DLG said:


> I keep it gully. Fruity Loops all day with some andy sneap samples I found on the net like 3 years ago.
> 
> All I really need the drum programming for is for demos no one but my band members will ever hear, so it's not really a big deal to make them sound awesome, and I'm one of those people who hates learning new things so I stick with the original gangster, FL.



Andy Sneap samples FTW!

As for me, Beatcraft->Cubase 5.

No one's mentioned it yet, and I'm guessing that's because it sucks ass. My version crashes every time I go past nine bars in a pattern like clockwork.


----------



## FOAM

I use Sibelius 6. I've used this notation software for years - as well as Guitar Pro - and it's just super easy to program drums with. Even easier to compose the actual drum lines when I've got all the guitars and bass notated there. If you don't know how to read or write sheet music, do not fear, percussion are still rhythmical instruments. I assume that you understand note values to a certain degree after operating with Guitar Pro. Trust me, writing down drums goes twice as fast in Sibelius once you get used to it.

After I'm done with drums I just export the midi file (for the drums only) and import in Pro Tools. Hassle free.


----------



## Kryss

fruity loops for drums and synth programming although i'm probably going to migrate over to doing everything i can with komplete7 software suite and logic pro soon. i'm going to have to relearn a lot but i want to try to compose everything on mac in the future as much as possible.


----------



## Solodini

All drawn in to Logic Pro 8. I have good timing, understanding of rhythm et c but no proper drumming skills and no suitable hardware to programme with. It usually starts with marking out my main beats in normal ways and then supplementing that to support the main rhythms of the piece, in either unison, mimicking or hocketing ways.


----------



## Sepultorture

I'm on the fence about suing either a MIDI pad or Keyboard. but either way i use logic for all my programming work.

i usually record a rough rythm guitar track, then use the midi pad for kicks, then add snare, tom's, hats, cymbals as i go. then quantize it, so it's all in time and dead to the click.

add and or remove from there. THEN RECORD THE REST O GUITAR AND BASS OVER THAT, AND REPEAT

sorry meant to add that i use SUperiror drummer 2.0 with metal foundary


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Logic pro -> superior drummer


----------



## danieluber1337

I prefer to...

-Make my kit as big as I'll ever want it
-Make a custom MIDI map for it in SD2.0 (which I bet you can do in EZD), meaning kick first, then all snare hits, then toms, then hi-hat, then crashes, chinas, rides, splashes and COWBELL. In whatever logical order you like.
-Then name MIDI notes in REAPER that correspond to the MIDI map I made for SD2.0
-Program...

It seems that it takes a while, but just sit down for 15 minutes and do all the tedious work in one big go. Then you know how you set up your MIDI map, and you can program easily...

One thing I need to learn how to do, though, is to use the hi-hat layer change thing. Just use the trigger, but use the open/close automation to, well, open and/or close the hats.


----------



## Winspear

^ Same as me. I took hours making a huge template that even includes all the routing for tracks and busses. Now it's done, I can just press insert from template, draw in MIDI in a nice organised drum grid, and tweak the mix.
That's in Sonar.


----------



## danieluber1337

I need to re-do mine though... I've learned a ton in my one year of recording.


----------



## LODO1234

We programmed drums using Guitar Pro 5 and then imported them to Cubase AI5
How do you think it sounds?



Btw like us on facebook! =P! Upon Collision | Facebook


----------



## Ginsu

I'm stuck with Guitar Pro 6...I say STUCK WITH because I have to use drum notation.  The only kind I CAN'T read. I like the midi numbers better, i.e. 46 = Open Hi-hat, 57 (or 49) = Crash Cymbal, 40 (or 38) = Snare, 36 (or 35) = Bass Drum.


----------



## dantejayg85

> I use Reaper and just select 'New Midi Item' and just punch in the notes. It takes forever like any programming, but if i want to change the tempo, i can map it out and tell it to ignore the grid so that chunk can have a different tempo. I <3 Reaper




^^^ This.
I do the same thing my basic outline for writing the entire song is usually I come up with a basic song structure on the guitar and record a scratch track to the metronome,
then I set the looper section by section, verse, chorus etc.... then new midi file, I start with the hi hat or ride etc and get the timing I want then I add everything else.

The nice thing is that for the most part you can make each part once then copy and paste it again, so you make the chorus once then copy and paste it each time theres a chorus once you get each section done then you'll have a very generic sounding drum track for the entire song.

Once I have that done I rerecord the guitars bass etc and then go back and tweak the drums, add different fills or rearrange things so it sounds more human and theres variation 
and that seems to work out for me and its more time effective then trying to map an entire song out, it makes it a less daunting task

hope that helps

Oh and for the tempo you can set markers on the timeline to change the tempo that way you always are on the grid and the metronome works with it the entire time.


----------



## Mn3mic

I program all my drums in Cubase via drum map editor - great and fast since I am not a fan of GuitarPro.

Basic setup: Cubase5 - midi drum map editor - Steven Slate Drums via Kontakt - EQ, compressor, reverb = Lotsa phun


----------



## 7StringedBeast

(Yamaha electronic drumkit) -> Reaper -> Superior 2.0
me loves Reaper too


----------



## HollowmanPL

Guitar Pro -> Reaper -> Superior 2.0 


example:
http://soundcloud.com/thisissparta/toneport-is-a-criminal/


----------



## Stiman

For those of you who go: GuitarPro > drum pluggin > DAW

I'm planning to export all my drums from GuitarPro to midi and bringing it in to my DAW, then I would assign each drum to it's own track, and mix down each drum separately to individual wav. files so as to no longer need to host the pluggin. Then do all my EQing ad compression with the wav. files. Does this make any sense? Is there a real benefit to leaving the pluggin active and doing all the mixing and EQing within the plugin?

Could someone explain in a bit of detail how they get from the midi file from GuitarPro to the final mixdown of the drums?

Maybe there's a good tutorial on this somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## dantejayg85

^ In my opinion leaving the plugin open and using the midi is more convenient, because you can go back and edit the drums, I usually program the drum parts and then render mixes and listen to them for a week sometimes more and if I hear a fill I don't like or I think of a new fill or new kick drum pattern etc, then I can go back in the session and modify it.

I used to do the same and make each track into a WAV, but then I wasn't able to go back in and edit without having to open the plugin anyway. Plus I like to mix and match samples, some times I'll use the kick from addictive but use or blend a snare from metal headz/DFH etc, It's really just a preference thing I don't think theres really a _right_ or _wrong_ way tho.


----------



## jymellis

alesis sr-16 lol. i'm an old guy.


----------



## sexybacon

I program Superior 2.0 (avatar kit all day erryday) through REAPER's Piano roll! It's how I've always done it because it's fast, easy, and helps my flow


----------



## Explorer

@JymE - I go almost the same route, using the pads on my R8 MkII Human Rhythm Composer. At this point, though, I've added a Yamaha DD55 to input when I want to play it all at the same time.

I record the MIDI onto my Yamaha QY70, and lock the MIDI to my Boss multitrack. 

Someday I might make the leap to software, but I'm used to laying down tracks live, without a lot of the edits people have access to in recording software. I've always done it that way, because a lot of looped and sequenced stuff doesn't sound live or spontaneous to me. Maybe things have come along since last I checked....


----------



## Winspear

Stiman said:


> For those of you who go: GuitarPro > drum pluggin > DAW
> 
> I'm planning to export all my drums from GuitarPro to midi and bringing it in to my DAW, then I would assign each drum to it's own track, and mix down each drum separately to individual wav. files so as to no longer need to host the pluggin. Then do all my EQing ad compression with the wav. files. Does this make any sense? Is there a real benefit to leaving the pluggin active and doing all the mixing and EQing within the plugin?
> 
> Could someone explain in a bit of detail how they get from the midi file from GuitarPro to the final mixdown of the drums?
> 
> Maybe there's a good tutorial on this somewhere?
> 
> Thanks



For sure keep the plugin active. As said, you can then edit the drums as you go - rather than having it set it stone like you'd gone to a studio and recorded them. If it's a matter of computer performance, most DAWs have a 'freeze' function for synths where it will bounce it all to audio and disable the synth but you can just unfreeze at any time and it remembers how it all was.

Just because you are keeping the plugin active doesn't mean you have to do your processing on the plugin, by the way. I don't use any of the mixing in Superior Drummer, I do it all with plugins in my DAW but I keep Superior Drummer 'live' all the time as I said.


----------



## p0ke

HollowmanPL said:


> Guitar Pro -> Reaper -> Superior 2.0



Pretty much what I do too. Except I use Tuxguitar, which is an open source clone of guitar pro and actually works on OS X. And logic instead of Reaper.
I usually bounce my drums to a track when I'm done, because if I keep s2.0 "live", it automatically puts the volume on max when I push play... I don't think it's a bug, because most of my plugins do this, I'm pretty sure it's got something to do with the volume settings in the exported midi file...


----------



## MellowHypeDjent

Yeah I play the drums with my keyboard (sometimes each drum separately depending on the section) from S2.0, quantize, then open up the piano roll and edit the little nuances.


----------



## clems6belio

I think the fastest way to program drums is by using an electronic drums set > interface > fav recording program > Superior.
Then you quantize the notes and adjust a little the velocity.

Using a keyboard is a pretty fast way too, but adjust the velocity will be necessary, more than with the electronic drums.
If you aren't drummer or have not access to one (drums or drummer), Guitar Pro seems to be the more effective way to get some "complete drums" (time signatures, velocity, etc...)
So to create some good patterns, emulate, humanize, and make your groove the more natural possible, you will need to know a littl' bit the music theory and how to use guitar pro.

I'm drummer and I use guitar pro for 6 years. It was difficult at begin but I didn't find a easier way to create my patterns, with a "note view" as I don't have electronic drums for now ^^


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Stealthtastic said:


> Step 1. Program drums in Guitar Pro 6
> Step 2. Export MIDI file
> Step 3. Open MIDI file in Reaper
> Step 4. New track, click FX, select EZ drummer VST
> Step 5. PROFIT!



I do the EXACT same thing but with Renoise.


----------



## right_to_rage

Addictive Drums in Logic Pro, click by click in the piano roll editor


----------



## Krucifixtion

Superior 2.0 with Metal Foundry and I use the Hyper Editor in logic. Does anyone else use that? Way easier than piano roll once you set it up. I wish I had an electronic kit so I could play out certain parts to add a little more realistic feel. Mostly its a lot of copy and paste to build out the song then I go back and add in different hits and fills and changes and edit velocity, which is real easy in the hyper edit.


----------



## kmanick

ok real noob here.
so I 've got Reaper and Superior 2.0
and Guitar pro 5
what's the simplest way to do this with these tools?
and are there any online tutorials on how to do this mapping in guitar pro.
I always had a real drummer to work with (back in the day) but I'm on my own now.
And what do you guys use for bass? (not bass drum but bass guitar).


----------



## shanike

Krucifixtion said:


> Superior 2.0 with Metal Foundry and I use the Hyper Editor in logic. Does anyone else use that? Way easier than piano roll once you set it up. I wish I had an electronic kit so I could play out certain parts to add a little more realistic feel. Mostly its a lot of copy and paste to build out the song then I go back and add in different hits and fills and changes and edit velocity, which is real easy in the hyper edit.



what do you mean by "once you set it up"? I'm currently a beginner with logic and I'm looking at all options.


----------



## Krucifixtion

shanike said:


> what do you mean by "once you set it up"? I'm currently a beginner with logic and I'm looking at all options.



The Hyper Editor is basically a step editor or whatever you call it. You have to build what is called a "hyper set". Basically, you figure out what pieces of the drum kit you want to use and you select a midi note from each piece and create a hyper set of those. Then that allows you to easily label all the pieces of the drum kick and just click in hits with the mouse. You can drag the velocity of each hit up and down to whatever you want. It makes a big drum grid that is easy to see and for me much easier to edit then the piano roll. I think it's similar to what people are saying they have in Cubase?


----------



## anne

Wicked-ass air drumming -> piano roll clickytime + Netflix on the other monitor -> Superior.


----------



## Tobi

Hey guys, is there a tool in Garageband that can process midifiles into something decent sounding? 
Just because I got to borrow a macbook for the day and was wondering if I could play around with it a lil bit... any help is appreciated.


----------



## theperfectcell6

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually find Guitar Pro very easy to program drums in, but I did use it every day for near on 4 years
> 
> What's the GM mapping in Reaper like? It's easiest to do it that way.





Guitar Pro 5 is much easier than Guitar Pro 6 though IMO.


----------



## Stiman

See I was pissed about that at first cause I got GP6 and my friends were using GP5 and they said it was better. But then I just worked at GP6 and really like it. I don't think it any worse than in GP5, plus you get real drum notation which I find is cool.

Basically, GP6 for programing drums is find, you just have to get used to it.


----------



## sessionswan

Gemmeadia said:


> I use Reaper and just select 'New Midi Item' and just punch in the notes. It takes forever like any programming, but if i want to change the tempo, i can map it out and tell it to ignore the grid so that chunk can have a different tempo. I <3 Reaper



That's how I do it too, cheers!


----------



## Jim Antonio

This is the thread I've been looking for!  Now I just bought an M-Audio Oxygen8 MIDI controller/keyboard and would like to use it to trigger the drum machine off my ancient MRS-1044 MultiTrack Recorder. Zoom says that all I need to do is assign the MIDI drum notes on any MIDI controller. On the Zoom manual, it says Kick Drum is MIDI Note 36. So when I connect the two via MIDI cable, I could immediately hear that the keys could play some of the Zoom's pads but not everything. For some reason, I've failed to assign any of the Zoom's MID Drum notes on the Oxygen, augh! Read the manual but can't get anywhere because I'm a total noob with MIDIs & keyboards. What settings should I be looking at in a MIDI controller to successfully input MIDI notes? Thanks!


----------



## chronocide

I use BFD2 as a plugin in Pro Tools. Programme everything within BFD's own edit window.

I'm tempted to get hold of Superior 2.0 but have some reservations in case it's not as unbelievably intuitive and straight forward to programme as BFD2, but know no one who uses it locally where I could get a fiddle about with it before buying...


----------



## Metalus

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually find Guitar Pro very easy to program drums in, but I did use it every day for near on 4 years



Same here


----------



## Superwoodle

Tuxguitar (Free, very similar to GP5) --> fancy drum sound programs


----------



## mattihoffman

S2.0 + Acid Pro 7.0 .....+ Waves plugins

so easy.


----------



## Steve08

Superwoodle said:


> Tuxguitar (Free, very similar to GP5) --> fancy drum sound programs


This. I compose any and all drum parts that I come up with in Tux, import it into Reaper and apply SD 2.0, and then usually adjust velocities/mix the track accordingly.


----------



## Augury

Export GP5 drums to MIDI, import to Reaper and throw it into DFH.


----------



## in-pursuit

I used to go the GP/tuxguitar->reaper->SD2.0 route, but now I just program the midi from my piano roll in my DAW. I only changed to this way because I now compose most of my keys and other virtual instruments in reaper rather than tuxguitar, because I don't really compose the majority of my music with my guitar. Just takes that one extra step out of the whole process for me


----------



## mikemueller2112

I'm another on the GP5 train. Have used it to transcribe anything I've made for a long time. Great program.


----------



## Augury

mikemueller2112 said:


> I'm another on the GP5 train. Have used it to transcribe anything I've made for a long time. Great program.


this


----------



## ArrowHead

Most recently it's this:







into Superior 2.0, using Metal Foundry and editing my poor drumming when needed via piano roll. If I didn't have the most awesome woman in the world (for letting me have that ^ in my living room) I'd still have some sort of trigger pad or touch pad input to manually enter hits. I find that natural drumming, even when perfectly in time, has a before or after the beat tendency that is very hard to replicate when programming drums straightforward. It makes programmed stuff sound very jarring and unnatural to me, whereas even inputting one part and drum at a time with a pair of sticks gives it a more natural and real feel. (IMHO)


----------



## Riggy

Same as most other people. GP5 > MIDI > REAPER/Logic (Depending on where I am) > Superior.


----------

